# [VZW] Hardware Testing Menu?



## Copyright (Mar 29, 2012)

I know it exists (I used it this morning), what is the number for the hardware testing menu? It is not the same as other carriers (*#*#00#*#* or something such)


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

Copyright said:


> I know it exists (I used it this morning), what is the number for the hardware testing menu? It is not the same as other carriers (*#*#00#*#* or something such)


*#SELF#

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Copyright (Mar 29, 2012)

das7982 said:


> *#SELF#
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Doesn't work on Verizon either unfortunately.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

I just did it


----------



## dhonzik (Sep 19, 2011)

Works on the US Cellular version too


----------



## Copyright (Mar 29, 2012)

On my phone it just disappears and doesn't do anything. Wonder why.
EDIT: Likely a removed APK or something in Bean's ROM.


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

worked for me as well. must be ROM Related as i am on vzw



Copyright said:


> Doesn't work on Verizon either unfortunately.


----------

